# Is there a Frog Doctor in the house? OK, i suspect that may be overkill but,



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been having a problem with snails in my vivs. It seems the more valuable the plant is, the faster the snails devour it. I was fishing online and saw this product. Anyone have any info and/support they could offer? Thank you!

SLUGGO - 40 lb bag Natural Slug and Snail Control


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

You can search "Sluggo" in Dendroboard and can see comments/experiences as this has already been covered a few times.

It's a mixed bag as some would never use it and some have used it.


If you do use it make sure that it is the kind that is only iron phosphate.
Also look for a smaller size as almost all garden/hardware stores carry it..... 40lb is too large.

I used this in one of my viv to get rid of orchid snails and it worked fine without any observed ill effects on the frogs....just had to apply a few times in succession over a period of a month to completely knock them out. I didn't have to use very much...just a few pellets. You can judge by the disappearance rates of the pellets if more needs to be added. I tried to use as little as possible.

Some have reported decreases in isopod / springtail numbers after using Sluggo, but if you reseed microfauna periodically it would be acceptable.



Other routes are "bait, catch, and remove" techniques for snails and slugs with romaine lettuce, potatoes, half orange peel, etc.

Best way to avoid is making sure plants are treated and barerooted rinsed before adding to viv so snails and slugs are not added from the beginning.


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

I was recently given a gargoyle gecko viv that was INFESTED with snails from a friend of mine. Literally snails on every surface that I looked at. I used the "bait, catch, and remove" with romaine lettuce as mentioned above with great success. 

Put the lettuce in for 1-3 days, wait for it to get a bunch of snails, toss, and repeat. It took a few weeks, and I also knocked/wiped snails off of other surfaces as I saw them, but I no longer have a single snail in the tank. 

Its been over two months since the infestation and haven't had a sighting since.

(Was much easier to do than eradicating hundreds of Malaysian Trumpet Snails from a planted aquarium! An impossible task unless you break down the entire tank and swap out the substrate. Boy was that a pain!!)


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

from what i've seen in the readings, some specie's eggs take 100 days to mature.




LadyKeiva said:


> I was recently given a gargoyle gecko viv that was INFESTED with snails from a friend of mine. Literally snails on every surface that I looked at. I used the "bait, catch, and remove" with romaine lettuce as mentioned above with great success.
> 
> Put the lettuce in for 1-3 days, wait for it to get a bunch of snails, toss, and repeat. It took a few weeks, and I also knocked/wiped snails off of other surfaces as I saw them, but I no longer have a single snail in the tank.
> 
> ...


----------



## LadyKeiva (May 10, 2013)

aspidites73 said:


> from what i've seen in the readings, some specie's eggs take 100 days to mature.


Wow, I had no idea some take that long! Either way I did all this in November so I should be in the clear by now (quite a bit over two months then). No snail sightings.


----------

